# baby rat



## tattooed (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey everyone. I just bought a new male baby rat (Omagus). I'm not sure how old he is but he's young. My question is: when do they get out of the "randomly jump out/off of everything regardless of height" stage.

Also he's roughly the size of my older rat Wally's head. (Wally's a little older than a year) Wallys already chased him around and pinned him down. He never hurt Omagus but I worry they won't get along. How old should Omagus be before they are added to the same cage? (I've read everything from now, until he is old enough to defend himself, etc)


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

tattooed said:


> My question is: when do they get out of the "randomly jump out/off of everything regardless of height" stage.


The answer is: never! :lol:

Welcome to the forums, btw. 

I have just successfully introduced two girls - a 4 month old and a 14 month old. I tried when the youngest was about 2 and a half months, but it didn't go too well so I had to back track a bit.

I've been updating a thread with my progress, which might help you. It's quite a bit of reading, but it might help 

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=663.html

If you have any other specific questions, just let us know.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Any time past the 5 week mark is fine for introductions.

Be it alright agewise, each rat has a dfferent personality so intros will not always go the same. Just take it slowly and step by step, only progressing after awhile with no confrontations.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I guess Quarantine didn't happen?

Babies of 5 weeks plus are good for intro's just do it very carefully as a male rat could easily kill a baby in a moment. You need to follow proper introduction techniques, plus make sure baby has a place to run to if the adult is chasing and harrassing him. I have used hard cardboard poster tubes with the ends partially covered so a baby could squeeze in and an adult couldn't.


----------



## tattooed (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone. They're doing better. It's actually Omagus being a baby and squelling every time Wally starts to clean him. I actually have to give Wally props for how patient he is being with the little guy.(Omagus keeps smelling his bum and walking on his tail and pawing at him)

I was just impatient and wanted them to be buddies right away.They have their own cages (always did) and seem to be doing better during "play time" on my desk. Wally prefers to play with me and get cuddles and Omagus loves to hide in any shadow near Wally (he likes to sneek out and sniff Wally when he isn't looking)


----------



## tattooed (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok my boys are doing great. Omagus loves Wally and has to be where he is. If Wally's on my shoulder so is Omagus right under Wally. (he really seems to like being under him).

But I have a little problem. Omagus sems to like to bite things. My finger, my computer mouse, Wally's tail (props to Wally he just moved his tail away and looked at me). It doesn't hurt, he's never broken the skin or anything but I'd prefer if he wouldn't. What can I do to stop him from biting?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about him biting Wally, if he's not doing it too hard. Wally will soon put him straight if he steps out of line. Just keep an eye on him to make sure it doesn't get out of hand.

How hard is he biting other things, and does he bite the same things over and over, or just once then moves on to bite other things? Is he biting all the time, or just when he seems nervous. Do you wash your hands before and after handling him? Is it possible he smells the faintest hint of food on your hands? Perhaps you have rubbed your ear and that smells like food, etc...

If you can give us a little more detail, it should help us be able to give better suggestions.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

pretty much what DonnaK said. there can be different reasons for biting depending on how hard and regular he's doing and what it is exactly that he's biting. it can range from anything to nerves, mistaking something as food, investigating (this is especailly true with babies of all types) or he could even just be asking for more attention. but without a bit more in depth description there's not really much we can tell you.


----------



## tattooed (Mar 25, 2007)

He's just randomly biting things. Not hard or anything (he tried my finger once or twice). He bites things like my mouse scroll button, and some other little random things (my roller, screwdriver handle, mr peanut can) It doesn't seem too often. I was worried because he was biting Wally's tail and my finger. (I don't eat or handle food so I don't think I smell like food)


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

It sounds to me like he is just testing to see if these things taste good. If this is the case, he should slow down a bit once he realises they're don't and he's already tried it before - until he comes across something else new, that is. :lol: I found that our girls have slowed down with that as they are getting older.

If Wally's tail isn't being hurt, I really wouldn't worry. Wally will most likely tolerate this until it hurts him or annoys him, then he'll probably roll him over, pin him down and teach him who's boss. This is a natural process that you should let them get out of the way... unless it gets nasty, of course, but generally the little one might squeak a bit. Many people here will tell you to go by the rule "no blood, no foul". I find it's a very good guide.

As for your finger... when rats get hurt by another rat grooming too hard or playing too rough, they let out a squeak. When he bites your finger again, give out a little squeak. If you do this often enough, he should learn that it hurts and he shouldn't do that.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

and again DonnaK beats me to the punch. lol. i echo exactly what Donna has already said. your rat is just being a young baby and he'll eventually grow out of it. if you follow what Donna has said about the finger biting that will go away as well, given time and depending on consistancy. btw, we want pictures of the your boys for us to oogle over. there is nothing like a cute ratty picture to brighten up the day! *grins*


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

twitch said:


> and again DonnaK beats me to the punch. lol.


So sorry! :lol:

And, yes, pictures please!


----------

